

Re-targeting is broken - azifali
http://asifali.me/post/41268898082/re-targeting-fail

======
balakumar
Agree, broken Re-targeting really annoys and it happens even with Facebook,
personally have experienced repeated ads coming up even after the product was
bought, mostly this happens when we use Facebook as the login option to get
into these online Mega Stores.

------
jayanthi
Yes, exactly. Is it because the platform provider not put much focus on it?

